# Free American Flyer prewar o-gauge switches



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=10851

Hope somebody can use 'em.

Charles.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Now you did it....you double posted, a no-no.:laugh:

TJ will merge it together for you, you should have just asked him.

Edit, 

nope I think this is legal.

You just gave it a bump in S forum, not a double post.hwell:


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Which is what I was asked to do 

Charles


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Please, take Ed with a grain of salt.


----------

